# 17 Zoll Gaming Notebook gesucht - Budget 700 €



## Chronowerx (17. Januar 2013)

*17 Zoll Gaming Notebook gesucht - Budget 700 €*

Hallo.

Ich bin echt am verzweifeln ich suche ein 17 Zoll Notebook das auch halbwegs Spieletauglich  ist. Mein Problem dabei ist, das mich diese ganzen Garfikkarten umbennenerei (GT555 GT635  usw.) in den Wahnsinn treibt.

Darum hier meine Frage ob jemand eine guten Rat für mich hat. Ich hatte mit diesem hier > ASUS A75VJ-TY055D Notebook (43cm (17,3"); 6GB RAM; 500GB HDD; FreeDOS) bei notebooksbilliger.de geliebäugelt  bin mir nur 
nicht wegen der Grafikkarte sicher .

! EDIT ! oder diesen vielleicht ?? >http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/len...fcampaign_id=45c48cce2e2d7fbdea1afc51c7c6ad26

Bitte helft mir.

MFG
Chronowerx


----------



## KonterSchock (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gaming Notebook gesucht - Budget 700 €*

ist das hier nicht besser Der Dell Online-Shop: Stellen Sie Ihr eigenes System zusammen und günstiger.


----------



## Chronowerx (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gaming Notebook gesucht - Budget 700 €*

Der ist echt nicht übel nur leider 15Zoll und mit Märchensteuer kommt man auf fast 800€


----------



## Sarin (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gaming Notebook gesucht - Budget 700 €*

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit das gleiche Problem. 
Von da aus mal aus meiner Erfahrung (AMD/Radeon lass ich mal aussen vor, da ich mich da nicht sooo gut auskenne): 

Um einigermaßen gescheit spielen zu können ist Minimum ein 640M nötig. Dann kannst du je nach Spiel mit noch spielbaren FPS rechnen. Ich hab eben so einen Lapi gesucht ... und keinen gefunden der sein Geld wert gewesen wäre. Fast alle in diesem Bereich haben das Problem, dass sie extrem laut werden sobald man spielt. Und mit laut meine ich: nervig laut. Man bedenke dass die Tests der Notebooks mit neuen Geräten gemacht werden. Steht so ein Brüller erst mal ein Jahr auf dem Schreibtisch wird er durch Staub und Dreck noch lauter und fängt (wenn nicht gleich zu Anfang schon so eingestellt) zu Throtteln... also zu bremsen. Dann hilft nur noch aufschrauben, sauber machen, Heatpipes mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste versehen. Ich kann nur empfehlen: Finger weg!

Zu deinen Geräten oben: Wenn du mal ne Runde Minecraft spielst ist ne 635M sicherlich ok. Für Battlefield oder ähnliches - vergiss es. Wenn, dann würde ich aufgrund des Schassis und der Haptik den Asus empfehlen. Ein ähnliches Modell hab ich meiner Mutter aufgeschwatzt. Die sind als Arbeitsrechner wirklich ok (wobei da die HD4000 reicht).

Wenn du wirklich gescheit an der Kiste zocken willst kann ich dir nen Asus G75VW (Link) empfehlen. Ich hab den als 15" und bin sehr zufrieden. Die 660M leistet gute Arbeit und das System ist vergleichsweise flüster leise. Natürlich ist das völlig ausserhalb deines Bugets. Eine Möglichkeit wäre hier z.B. Cyberport. Dort kannst du die Hälfte anzahlen und den Rest über Finanzierung laufen lassen.

Soll es in deinem Buget bleiben, dann wirst du als Gamer-Laptop für 700€ nichts aktuelles, gescheites bekommen! Dann solltest du mal überlegen, was du wirklich brauchst. Für das Geld bekommst du schon einen ordentlichen Desktop-PC. Oder eben einen Laptop wie den Asus A75VJ, nur dann nicht wirklich zum zocken.


----------



## keinnick (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gaming Notebook gesucht - Budget 700 €*

Hi, die Geforce GT 635M ist nicht sooo der Bringer aber bei einem Notebook und vor allem in dieser Preisklasse muss man Kompromisse eingehen. Hier kannst Du nachsehen inwiefern die Geforce GT 635M (für Dich) spieletauglich ist: NVIDIA GeForce GT 635M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## KastenBier (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gaming Notebook gesucht - Budget 700 €*

Bei Nvidia unbedingt erst ab der GTX 650M Serie zugreifen. Alles darunter ist Zumutung. Ich persönlich würde aber zu einer AMD-Grafiklösung greifen. Die sind wesentlich fixer als ihre Konkurrenten. Ich kann da aus Erfahrung sprechen.


----------



## Chronowerx (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gaming Notebook gesucht - Budget 700 €*

GTX 650M mmmhhh was würdet ihr dann zu dem hier sagen da ist zwar nur ein i5 drin aber der müsste dann doch wohl auch reichen oder ??

> http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+v3+771g+53218g50maii+comfy+view+led


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (17. Januar 2013)

Ich würde ein NB mit i7 kaufen, Graka egal.

In einem Jahr kannst du dann für 200€ ne externe Graka kaufen, fertig, läuft wieder schnell


----------



## Chronowerx (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gaming Notebook gesucht - Budget 700 €*

Also ich hab mich jetzt für diesen entschieden >http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer...comfy+view+led

Melde mich wenn er dann da ist  schönes Wochenende !!

MFG
Chronowerx
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/ace...fcampaign_id=81ccd4fc5955b769804e119311b533a5


----------



## Darkseth (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gaming Notebook gesucht - Budget 700 €*

Ich würde 99€ drauflegen, und den holen: DELL Inspiron 17R Special Edition Notebook mit Core i7, 8GB, 1000GB, GT 650M und FULL-HD bei notebooksbilliger.de

Gute verarbeitung, super full HD Display in matt, besserer Hersteller (support), i7 Quad, sehr gut aufrüstbar


----------



## Chronowerx (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gaming Notebook gesucht - Budget 700 €*

Ja aber leider hat er nur 10/100 Mbit/s Netzwerkkarte und nur eine 1.600x900 Auflösung 

MFG
Chronowerx

@CRY
Ja hast recht ! (wie komm ich denn da drauf mmh)


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (19. Januar 2013)

Ne des hat schon Full HD


----------



## Chronowerx (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: 17 Zoll Gaming Notebook gesucht - Budget 700 €*

Hallo 

so der kleine ( http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer...comfy+view+led ) neue ist da, und ich muss sagen der ist echt TOP für das Geld !!
Hab ihm noch ne Intel SSD 330 180GB spendiert und ich muss sagen wow geht ab wie eine Rakete, kann ich nur jedem empfehlen der ein Notebook bis 700€ sucht 

MFG
Chronowerx


----------

